# 1959 impala convrtible no guilty 59



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

my last 59 hard top that I sold


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

started the car in 2008


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

chrome by anaheim plating very good work
and ingraving by carlos salas


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

this was the 1st paint job that the car got i 
did not like the coler so i has it repainted at
the chevy shop thanks Bert for the help good job


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

this is what i want it to look like


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

before the clear


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice A+


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

damn this 59 is coming out clean


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

lovin this thread


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

damn homie, looks good!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

real nice car


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

miralo..... all done in the backyard !!!! looks real good. get down homie :biggrin:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

shit is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 27 2009, 05:10 PM~15800255
> *lovin this thread
> *


x2


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 27 2009, 06:56 PM~15799612
> *my last 59 hard top that I sold
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URAY5PS9ODg
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fL0nKwRRG54
> *



ALL I CAN SAY IS..... DAAAAAAAAMN!!!! :cheesy: 

UR CAR IS BAD AZZ!!!! :thumbsup:

GOOD WORK HOMIE!!!


----------



## NOS61RAG (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

:0 beautiful car :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a beautiful vert :0 Nice job.


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: DAMN HOMIE THATS ONE FIRME RANFLA, HOPE MY 59 RAGG COMES OUT LOOKING LIKE THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

ttt, grt build man :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## East925Bay (Feb 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL WORK HOMIE!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

real nice work good choice of car too


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

wow i love the detail on this car! :wow:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> 
> really nice nine homie nice color combo cant wait to see the done pics


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: NICE 59


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

beautiful build homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

hallelujah!


----------



## Griego505 (Mar 4, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > really nice nine homie nice color combo cant wait to see the done pics
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Beautiful car :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: 


Great Job! Excellent work & Detail!


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow!! The attention to detail is astounding!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

started in 2008 dizamn you getting it done quickly


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

This ride is gonna be pure awesomeness.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Great details, Beautiful car!


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

Love the car. Are you getting it pin striped soon?


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:   :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)

bad ass ride homie


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

to the top homeboy!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2009, 12:10 AM~15803853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW and those switches are the shit


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Been waiting for this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## mario2times (Jun 1, 2009)

Bad ass 59 TTT for this build :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Nov 30 2009, 09:19 AM~15820914
> *Love the car. Are you getting it pin striped soon?
> *


striping will start in about two weeks by Angelo


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 1 2009, 06:05 PM~15838064
> *striping will start in about two weeks by Angelo
> *


THATS THE MAN ! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

absolutely amazing


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 27 2009, 03:56 PM~15799612
> *my last 59 hard top that I sold
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy shit man BEAUTIFUL car!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15840308
> *
> *


thanks thats what i needed


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15840308
> *
> *


PART 4 coming soon


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2009, 10:42 AM~15870733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Dec 4 2009, 01:09 PM~15871716
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15870733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL HOMIE


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2009, 11:42 AM~15870733
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!! :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15870733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :wow:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn man that thing looks amazing


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:worship: this build is badass


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Damn


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
I just wanna know how much have you dropped already?


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Stunning car! :0


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sick ride bro!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 6 2009, 12:46 AM~15886023
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> I just wanna know how much have you dropped already?
> *


how much would you say i have in the car our any bouty els


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15891278
> *how much would you say i have in the car our any bouty els
> *


$$$$$$$$$$?????


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 7 2009, 01:52 AM~15891278
> *how much would you say i have in the car our any bouty els
> *


I have no idea...But if youre planning on putting alot of time and money on a car, well there are worse cars then a 59 ragtop to spend it on.

Great job! Top notch all the way!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great Job!!!


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 1 2009, 06:05 PM~15838064
> *striping will start in about two weeks by Angelo
> *


Cant wait to see it. Cover car right there bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

NICE RIDE ,CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISH ,THIS POST IM SURE WILL MOTIVAT ALOT OF PEOPLE,NICE DETAIL


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

:0 any new pics :biggrin:


----------



## jrcerda (Dec 13, 2008)

really  nice


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> > [/quote
> > really nice nine homie nice color combo cant wait to see the done pics
> 
> 
> :wow: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

up date


----------



## az63 (Sep 30, 2007)

all i can say is :worship: :worship: :worship: bad ass built


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i know all you need some chrome so call


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I like that rear speaker setup! You have anymore pics of that?

What kind of German Speaker was that? The casting on the back looks pretty high-end. Nice stuff!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Dec 10 2009, 09:58 PM~15943826
> *I like that rear speaker setup! You have anymore pics of that?
> 
> What kind of German Speaker was that? The casting on the back looks pretty high-end. Nice stuff!
> *


these are MB Quart real good mids and highs


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

The details is just... :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 11 2009, 12:26 AM~15945421
> *The details is just... :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 11:32 PM~15943441
> *up date
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet How Much Shipped LOL Much Props


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 08:32 PM~15943441
> *up date
> 
> 
> ...


Every time i turn around im like :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ebarraga_@Dec 11 2009, 07:55 PM~15953949
> *Every time i turn around im like :0
> *


Every time i look in my wallet im like damn broke  but im almost there


----------



## impalaluv (Nov 8, 2008)

oooouuuttt standing...good work..


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

BAD ASS 59.......... :0 :0 :0 
















LOVE THESE 2 SHOTS...........


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:27 PM~15956244
> *BAD ASS 59..........  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks light its pretty tight in your garage, so if you need a place to park it, let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 10:32 PM~15943441
> *up date
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 16 2009, 01:41 PM~15993004
> *
> *



I agree


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Cant wait to see it rollin through Santa Ana :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ccarriii_@Dec 16 2009, 08:59 AM~15997938
> *Cant wait to see it rollin through Santa Ana :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Dec 16 2009, 01:44 PM~15999767
> *X2
> *


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

what a nice paint job!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 16 2009, 04:24 PM~16001242
> *what a nice paint job!
> *


chevy shop i know the owner over there let me know when your ready to step it up a notch :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

DOPE!!!!


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:27 PM~15956244
> *BAD ASS 59..........  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS , NOW DA PIC OFF WHAT EVER U UNWRAPING :0


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ESTA CHINGON!!![/b]
PERO QUE SE ESPERA DESPUES DE VER EL HARD TOP QUE BENDIO!!

:biggrin: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ELO408WEST (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice ride 
Page 5 Knipex wrench on the block,the best use them all the time at work
Great build


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Dec 11 2009, 11:27 PM~15956244
> *BAD ASS 59..........  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

hard lines for hydros will start today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WOW GREAT BUILD


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

coming along nicely.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 11 2009, 09:22 PM~15954249
> *Every time i look in my wallet im like damn broke   but im almost there
> *


Don't sweat it bro your almost there and that wallet will fill up again :biggrin: Hey did you paint your car all apart or did you assemble it like the doors and fenders then paint it??


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 20 2009, 04:03 PM~16039239
> *coming along nicely.
> *


yes it is and fast to


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Dec 20 2009, 06:32 PM~16040355
> *Don't sweat it bro your almost there and that wallet will fill up again :biggrin:  Hey did you paint your car all apart or did you assemble it like the doors and fenders then paint it??
> *


car was all apart
first you paint the fire wall and door jams and dach
















then we put on the doors and fenders and painted them


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool pic:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

Nice..


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Nice build. Cant wait to see this baddass 59 complete.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Dec 21 2009, 02:45 AM~16044217
> *Cool pic:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 23 2009, 08:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: looks GREAT. Cut that mofo


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

dont do that,i put alot of time in painting that trunk!


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

looks good rudy..


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 23 2009, 08:58 PM~16074069
> *dont do that,i put alot of time in painting that trunk!
> *



you can tell, it looks fantastic


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Impala Daddy (Oct 12, 2005)

what up sin sixty havnt got to meet u yet,here you the man in lv.hit me up if you ever need anything..626-523-7324


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This is One Of The Nicest Builds I’ve Seen.... And Your Doing Most Of It In Your Front/Back Yard Much Props...


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 24 2009, 08:18 AM~16076593
> *what up sin sixty havnt got to meet u yet,here you the man in lv.hit me up if you ever need anything..626-523-7324
> *


 damn bert you painted this ? or just the trunk?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Dec 24 2009, 08:52 AM~16076796
> *damn bert you painted this ? or just the trunk?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

*FELIZ NAVIDA TO YOU HAVE A SAFE ONE!!!!*
 :biggrin:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 08:34 AM~16076678
> *This is One Of The Nicest Builds I’ve Seen.... And Your Doing Most Of It In Your Front/Back Yard  Much Props...
> *


x2


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 23 2009, 09:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 08:34 AM~16076678
> *This is One Of The Nicest Builds I’ve Seen.... And Your Doing Most Of It In Your Front/Back Yard  Much Props...
> *


thats what im saying!!!! thats cool, nice build ....


----------



## sanhonda22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Damn! Sick.


Is this being built at a shop, or at a house?


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

NICE.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Dec 24 2009, 07:50 PM~16082226
> *NICE.... :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sanhonda22_@Dec 24 2009, 06:42 PM~16082178
> *Damn! Sick.
> Is this being built at a shop, or at a house?
> *


bert at the chevy shop did the paint on the car i painted all the small parts and i am builing the car my self the only thing i am not doing is 

the paint 
the interior
the frame was moldded at homies hydrolics
ingraving by carlos salas

i am doing all the 
hard lines for fuel,brakes, and hydrolics. I am doing the full set-up in the trunk
sterio system, moter build,l and the trany was put together here in the garage. I also put the rolling frame together.I am also doing the electrical. I put on the frount clip on the car all molding i am doing as much as i can myself :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 08:34 AM~16076678
> *This is One Of The Nicest Builds I’ve Seen.... And Your Doing Most Of It In Your Front/Back Yard  Much Props...
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 23 2009, 10:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice safety technique :biggrin: car looks badass


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 23 2009, 08:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE YOUR MEXICAN SAFTY GLASSES :biggrin:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

grt color choice on the build! keep us udpated!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 24 2009, 05:18 AM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 26 2009, 02:22 AM~16092085
> *LIKE YOUR MEXICAN SAFTY GLASSES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great job!!!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 23 2009, 10:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hell yea bro do you thing


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

hella nice thread n car


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 24 2009, 03:18 PM~16073697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Super Nice


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Impala Daddy_@Dec 24 2009, 07:18 AM~16076593
> *what up sin sixty havnt got to meet u yet,here you the man in lv.hit me up if you ever need anything..626-523-7324
> *



Naw, I'm nobody special, there are a lot of really great cats out here in LV , but I'll keep u in mind


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 25 2009, 07:17 PM~16089233
> *bert at the chevy shop did the paint on the car i painted all the small parts and i am builing the car my self the only thing i am not doing is
> 
> the paint
> ...


Your doin a hell of a job,this is a bad ass ride


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

more pics pleeeeease :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 29 2009, 09:06 PM~16127853
> *more pics pleeeeease :biggrin:
> *


will post still working on power window and truck set up


----------



## 909vert63 (Oct 26, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

since i have seen this build i have been drooling. I would give my 63 droptop and my house for it!


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :worship:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15943441
> *up date
> 
> 
> ...











A ROUND OF APPLAUSE IS IN ORDER


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Dec 30 2009, 05:19 PM~16136923
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@Dec 30 2009, 04:17 AM~16131316
> *since i have seen this build i have been drooling. I would give my 63 droptop and my house for it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&W_@Dec 30 2009, 05:25 PM~16137478
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X59


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2009, 01:10 AM~15803853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good!!!!!! where did you get your y bone and how much? doesit hit the 3rd member when it lays?


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

*BEAUTIFUL BUILD AND DETAIL.BY ANY CHANCE ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN?*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Dec 30 2009, 09:43 PM~16139981
> *car looks good!!!!!! where did you get your y bone and how much? doesit hit the 3rd member when it lays?
> *


i got the Y bone from M & M hydrolics and no it dosent hit


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 30 2009, 10:02 PM~16140291
> *BEAUTIFUL BUILD AND DETAIL.BY ANY CHANCE ARE YOU AN ELECTRICIAN?
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yes i am i hold two C-10 lic and state certified by the state of CA a lot of the skills come in handy when you do what i do


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

working on the electrical on the car


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Dec 31 2009, 01:19 AM~16142471-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that,some of the tools,loads of tie wire and the RWE on your gang boxes LOL!I'm a Union L.U. 441 sparky from the OC,had to move out here in Vegas for work 5 yrs ago.Trying to come bacc but still no work!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Dec 31 2009, 02:20 AM~16142715
> *I figured that,some of the tools,loads of tie wire and the RWE on your gang boxes LOL!I'm a Union L.U. 441 sparky from the OC,had to move out here in Vegas for work 5 yrs ago.Trying to come bacc but still no work!
> *


well I also hold a IBEW inside wiremen card book 1 out of local 11 but as you know i need to work and the union is very sole i used to work for power co electric. i was with them when thay whent union


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Right Wire Electric puting in work


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 25 2009, 05:17 PM~16089233
> *bert at the chevy shop did the paint on the car i painted all the small parts and i am builing the car my self the only thing i am not doing is
> 
> the paint
> ...


Bad ass bro and done the right way  If you dont mind me asking where did you get your hardline and the little holders(like the ones under your brake booster)?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 4 2010, 02:32 PM~16180706
> *Bad ass bro and done the right way  If you dont mind me asking where did you get your hardline and the little holders(like the ones under your brake booster)?
> *


all the tubing i got it at usa hoses in ontario 909 947-9910 our alternative hoses in ahahien 714 414-0904 the other spot i get all the fitting at is TMR in orange 714 771-1348 but going back to the sball holders i got those at CPP but it was the last box thay had i never seen these type


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

today im working on the power string hard lines a 1/2 and one 3/8


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 25 2009, 06:30 PM~16089297
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showtimeduecerag (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 31 2009, 01:16 AM~16142453
> *i got the Y bone from M & M hydrolics and no it dosent hit
> *


how much did it cost? you got the number?
thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by showtimeduecerag_@Jan 5 2010, 09:17 PM~16197457
> *how much did  it cost? you got the number?
> thanks
> *


m and m is all out i got the last one i think homies has them 562 633 1587


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep working hard bro.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 5 2010, 11:56 PM~16199787
> *Keep working hard bro.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pic car looks good


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

racks are complete lust need some chrome
















the exhaust will start on the 16 th of this mounth this is the machine that will be doing the bending


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

interior will start after the exhaust and john with bowtie will be doing it :biggrin:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)

*DAMMNNN LOTS OF DETAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!*
 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

BAD ASS NINA


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: i dont know why ur bucket isnt done yet Rudy!! Dont make me have to fine u home boy!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Jan 7 2010, 01:23 AM~16211816
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: i dont know why ur bucket isnt done yet Rudy!! Dont make me have to fine u home boy!!!!
> *


how much isit i got it


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 7 2010, 12:25 AM~16211827
> *how much isit i got it
> *


 :0


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Baller talk


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 7 2010, 12:25 AM~16211827
> *how much isit i got it
> *



DAMN!!!!!!!! :0 :0 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

[/quote] :wow: :wow: one sweet as 59 :worship: :worship: :worship: 


thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

HEY RUDY DO I NEED AN APPOINTMENT NOW TO GO TO THE PAD !!!!!!LOL :wave:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Jan 11 2010, 12:23 PM~16255195
> *HEY RUDY DO I NEED AN APPOINTMENT NOW TO GO TO THE PAD !!!!!!LOL :wave:
> *


it all depend what your coming over for :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 12 2010, 06:08 PM~16270869
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

bumpers before the chrome


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

stering colume came in today


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:0 :wow:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 14 2010, 12:01 AM~16284952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

exhaust was started today


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chilango1964 (Aug 13, 2007)

SO NICE AND CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

looks great


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

Fucken nice!!


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

WOW  NICE!


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 13 2010, 10:01 PM~16284952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant touch u homie!!! u doing this 9 up!!!!!


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2010, 06:34 PM~16311924
> *cant touch u homie!!! u doing this 9 up!!!!!
> *


x2 putting my shit to shame


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rag61_@Jan 16 2010, 06:34 PM~16311924
> *cant touch u homie!!! u doing this 9 up!!!!!
> *


thanks


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

Real nice build man... you have real good taste. Can't wait to see this one done. When are you busting it out?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16320044
> *Real nice build man...  you have real good taste.  Can't wait to see this one done.  When are you busting it out?
> *


thanks car will be out un march :biggrin:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jan 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16320044
> *Real nice build man...  you have real good taste.  Can't wait to see this one done.  When are you busting it out?
> *


nice is an understatement, i cant wait to see this thing done either, much props bro :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Jan 17 2010, 11:44 PM~16323139
> *nice is an understatement, i cant wait to see this thing done either, much props bro :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it will be ready in march


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 4 2009, 12:42 PM~15870733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the movie "Christine" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 18 2010, 03:11 PM~16328482
> *This reminds me of the movie "Christine" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 18 2010, 04:15 PM~16328520
> *:biggrin:
> *


Bad ass ride homie :thumbsup:


----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Jan 18 2010, 03:26 PM~16328661
> *Bad ass ride homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: X59 :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Hard line radiator









this will record all the bends and bend it in one peace on the bender :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

SICK!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

Loving this build brother!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice exhaust

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 18 2010, 09:46 AM~16325014
> *it will be ready in march
> *



:rimshot: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Here's your bumpers Rudy  










Continental Kit:










Getting the copper treatment before chrome


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16310678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


?????? You gonna make and sell kits?


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 21 2010, 09:42 PM~16364981
> *Here's your bumpers Rudy
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Jan 21 2010, 02:09 PM~16365244
> *?????? You gonna make and sell kits?
> *


yes i am thinking about selling 59 impala exhaust kits the only 
problem that i see is that everybody uses different headers. i am thinking of selling it with mufflers and the exhaust pipes all the way from the muflers, all the way to the back of the car, so that is the only thing that does not change on the 59 exhast. but thats where im at right know let what you think about that thanks

the mufflers are stainless steal and made by Gibson performance exhaust in corona CA

the pipe is a 2 1/8 stainless steal tubing and Two Brothers Racing out of Santa Ana CA doing all the bending 

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 19 2010, 02:14 AM~16336340
> *Loving this build brother!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


if thing go right you might see the car in person :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Jan 21 2010, 01:42 PM~16364981
> *Here's your bumpers Rudy
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the post


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

here it is we finishet it today


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

PM me exhaust kit price, when you come up with something please.


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Jan 21 2010, 09:30 PM~16370595
> *PM me exhaust kit price, when you come up with something please.
> *


X2, Thanks


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> thats the way u do it detail homie looks real good


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 08:20 PM~16369661
> *yes i am thinking about selling 59 impala exhaust kits the only
> problem that i see is that everybody uses different headers. i am thinking of selling it with mufflers and the exhaust pipes all the way from the muflers, all the way to the back of the car, so that is the only thing that does not change on the 59 exhast. but thats where im at right know let what you think about that thanks
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16370292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
we stared the car today after instaling the exhast that i picked up from the polisher
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 23 2010, 06:49 PM~16389074
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> we stared the car today after instaling the exhast that i picked up from the polisher
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Jan 23 2010, 07:55 PM~16389112
> *PICS!!! :biggrin:
> *


i dont have any pics...............i got a vidio for yoh pics youd not work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H4fNKC_oUs


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 1 2009, 09:57 PM~15840308
> *
> *


 how do you do this


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

car starts to day part 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H4fNKC_oUs


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

how do post as a video


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS ALIVE!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:


> [/quote
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

good night


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

:0 sounds bad asss man!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 23 2010, 09:58 PM~16390950
> *car starts to day part 5
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5H4fNKC_oUs
> *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 24 2010, 03:26 PM~16395788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i need to know how you did that thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 24 2010, 02:31 PM~16395824
> *i need to know how you did that thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Here you go :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8013&hl=youtube


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)

FUCKING NICE!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the help i got it :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 23 2010, 09:49 PM~16390813
> *i dont have any pics...............i got a vidio for yoh pics youd not work
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Jan 24 2010, 02:34 PM~16395856
> *Here you go :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8013&hl=youtube
> *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2010, 05:47 PM~16396901
> *
> *


thanks for the help :biggrin:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 2ManyGbodies (Jan 21, 2008)

frickin amazing! very nice build thread...cant want to see it finished


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

Excellent car! Loving it.


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 24 2010, 07:46 PM~16396896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Jan 29 2010, 10:05 AM~16450264
> *
> *


BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE. I MET YOUR HOMEBOY PETE AT HIS SHOP HE IS ONE COOL HOMIE.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Jan 30 2010, 09:35 AM~16459898
> *BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE. I MET YOUR HOMEBOY PETE AT HIS SHOP HE IS ONE COOL HOMIE.
> *


Pete has been doing a good job and helping out a lot good Homie


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Jan 29 2010, 07:43 AM~16450078
> *BAD ASS RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


x59


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 10:10 PM~16370278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Nice clean bends!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 8 2010, 08:59 AM~16548044
> *:0  :biggrin: Nice clean bends!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Cant wait till its finished, badass homie


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 8 2010, 08:00 PM~16553702
> *Cant wait till its finished, badass homie
> *


thanks i can wait either :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Charrua_@Jan 6 2010, 07:56 AM~16199787
> *Keep working hard bro.
> 
> 
> ...


Your 59 and _"The Formula"_ opened up my eyes for the 59´s. 
For that I thank you cause it made me start getting a new goal in life.  

Heres one for you homie:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WickedWizzard_@Feb 8 2010, 11:22 PM~16556092
> *Your 59 and "The Formula" opened up my eyes for the 59´s.
> For that I thank you cause it made me start getting a new goal in life.
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hahahah thats the shit i cant wait to drive mine again :happysad:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 11:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: hauls ass


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

how much hp? Torque?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

looks like a track car :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Feb 14 2010, 12:12 AM~16607000
> * how much hp? Torque?
> *


Torque? i dont know i put a 465 cam in for low end Torque and its there


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 14 2010, 05:11 AM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a sweet video!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

damn that bitch is quick. :cheesy: badass!


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD RUDY :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

look good!!


----------



## 1980lincoln (Oct 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that bitch is fast :0


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by XLowLifeX_@Feb 14 2010, 05:22 AM~16607808
> *damn that bitch is quick.  :cheesy: badass!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 16 2010, 11:50 AM~16628435
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


X 
:sprint: 
:sprint: 
:sprint:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2010, 02:29 PM~16630267
> *X
> :sprint:
> :sprint:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:drama: uffin:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 10:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
Gangster
:wow:


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW HOMIE, THATS BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE U DONT HAVE 2 MUCH LEFT 2 DO LOOKING REAL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> TTT for the 59 riders. Your rag is looking bad ass:nicoderm:, Homie. Are you going to take it to Vegas this year.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

looking really nice man. Glad to see it runs like a show car should now days people putting in motors that barely move the car this one looks like it could TOW your truck to the show and still do 75 on the freeway! VERY NICE


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> > TTT for the 59 riders. Your rag is looking bad ass:nicoderm:, Homie. Are you going to take it to Vegas this year.
> 
> 
> i dont know about vegas i wasent to happey with them last time i went thay would not let my wife take in the baby milk and there drinking water for the kidse it pisted me off


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Feb 22 2010, 07:06 AM~16686655
> *looking really nice man. Glad to see it runs like a show car should now days people putting in motors that barely move the car this one looks like it could TOW your truck to the show and still do 75 on the freeway! VERY NICE
> *


thats the 700 R trans you must be talking about i will never ever put in a 350 in any of my cars 700 is the best :biggrin:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 22 2010, 08:52 PM~16693970
> *thats the 700 R trans you must be talking about i will never ever put in a 350 in any of my cars 700 is the best  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAM 700 :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Feb 22 2010, 09:10 PM~16694309
> *DAAAM 700 :0
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

I am working on the hydros and I realy like to use these SECO SEALS thay stop the leek before thay start i put these on my last 59 and i was very happy with them i also put these on all the brakes lines


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

AC vent are in


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

frount bumper is on


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

working on the set-up


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice progress!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 27 2010, 04:09 PM~16743607
> *Nice progress!
> *


thanks im almost there :biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2010, 12:33 AM~16743782
> *thanks im almost there  :biggrin:
> *


Sure is! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 27 2010, 06:56 PM~16744358
> *Looks great! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

That five nine is clean clean Nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2010, 03:12 PM~16743273
> *AC vent are in
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD,YOU DOIN TOOOOO MUCH


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! NICE!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2010, 02:14 PM~16743284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice cant wait for mine to be in this stage!!!
well not at your level but painted I mean!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 28 2010, 05:01 AM~16745771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Setup gonna look sweet!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 27 2010, 08:02 PM~16745783
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn u gunna b shit'n on fools with that masterpiece.

I saw it in person on Monday... DAYUM! :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Mar 1 2010, 11:15 PM~16768293
> *Damn u gunna b shit'n on fools with that masterpiece.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 27 2010, 10:20 PM~16746460
> *LOOKING GOOD,YOU DOIN TOOOOO MUCH
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 PM~16746460
> *LOOKING GOOD,YOU DOIN TOOOOO MUCH
> *


 :around: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow:


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

I have to give you much respect, your 59 is coming together nicely. Cant wait to see the final project. I also like the how you are rolling up your sleeves and knocking out most of the work yourself, and quality work at that.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16801840
> *I have to give you much respect, your 59 is coming together nicely. Cant wait to see the final project. I also like the how you are rolling up your sleeves and knocking out most of the work yourself, and quality work at that.
> *


thanks


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by serve_n_swerve_@Mar 4 2010, 10:37 PM~16801840
> *I have to give you much respect, your 59 is coming together nicely. Cant wait to see the final project. I also like the how you are rolling up your sleeves and knocking out most of the work yourself, and quality work at that.
> *


x2


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

ready to build a new one :biggrin: this is for sale


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 09:12 PM~16979833
> *ready to build a new one  :biggrin:  this is for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 08:12 PM~16979833
> *ready to build a new one  :biggrin:  this is for sale
> 
> 
> ...


how much???????????


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Asking 45k :biggrin: take it stright to get painted ! 100 complet missing nothing ! i have a 348 tri power u can up-grade fora little extra , going on e-bay tomarrow


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 23 2010, 08:12 PM~16979833
> *ready to build a new one  :biggrin:  this is for sale
> 
> 
> ...


 i saw this car at pomona, nice car. I would need to sell my car first before i get a new car


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

KLIQUE INVITES YOU TO OUR FIRST ANNUAL CAR SHOW!!


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 23 2010, 10:13 PM~16982578
> *i saw this car at pomona, nice car. I would need to sell my car first before i get a new car
> *


this is not the same car you seen in pomona ! I have had this in hiding  for the last 4 years and was not for sale till now.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrocha1964_@Mar 24 2010, 08:08 PM~16991809
> *this is not the same car you seen in pomona ! I have had this in hiding    for the last 4 years and was not for sale till now.
> *


 i was going to say thay wanted 30 k for the other one


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

any progress pics?


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Mar 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17050261
> *any progress pics?
> *


i will have some finished picks soom :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2010, 01:20 AM~17062942
> *i will have some finished picks soom  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looking good !


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

jus seen ur 59 at the shop damm its fukn nice!!!


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2010, 01:20 AM~17062942
> *i will have some finished picks soom  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 31 2010, 10:20 PM~17062942
> *i will have some finished picks soom  :biggrin:
> *


I saw it a BTC on Monday. DAYUM it looks even better in person


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 1 2010, 07:40 PM~17070573
> *I saw it a BTC on Monday.  DAYUM it looks even better in person
> *


thanks i saw your 63 its a bas ass car thats what i want next


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 1 2010, 08:20 PM~17071757
> *thanks i saw your 63 its a bas ass car thats what i want next
> *



Trade ya :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Apr 1 2010, 09:26 PM~17071832
> *Trade ya  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

my 14 year old is a very good painter been painting for the last two years
he has painted a lot of things on the car and thay all look good


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## 79cutsupreme (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 3 2010, 02:41 PM~17086665
> *my 14 year old is a very good painter been painting for the last two years
> he has painted a lot of things on the car anf thay all look doog
> 
> ...


theres some FAASSST learners out there homie...looking good. keep it up.


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 79cutsupreme_@Apr 4 2010, 11:39 AM~17092657
> *theres some FAASSST learners out there homie...looking good. keep it up.
> *


thanks


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

car is bad!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 3 2010, 05:41 PM~17086665
> *my 14 year old is a very good painter been painting for the last two years
> he has painted a lot of things on the car anf thay all look doog
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

AT B T C


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TTT Killer Build Topic... AND Rag 59... :biggrin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 11:14 PM~17108338
> *AT B T C
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!! :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

This 9 is the shit!!! Any more pics of progress?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Apr 19 2010, 12:17 PM~17237576
> *This 9 is the shit!!! Any more pics of progress?
> *


still working the finishing the car as soon as the csr is finished i will post more pics


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)




----------



## POKEY64 (Oct 9, 2007)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Cant wait to seeing this rag in person at ur show :biggrin:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Apr 27 2010, 11:13 AM~17318257
> *Cant wait to seeing this rag in person at ur show  :biggrin:
> *


working hard to make that happen


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

So no more pics till you bust out at your show?! Damm I want pics!! J/k.. thanx for the info


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Car is at bowtie connection right know lets hope its gets back home soon so i can finish the set up and sounds


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 3 2010, 01:06 AM~17370886
> *Car is at bowtie connection right know lets hope its gets back home soon so i can finish the set up and sounds
> *


READY FOR THAT CALL HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 6 2010, 12:14 AM~17108338
> *AT B T C
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Man this is one solid Build !!!


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :run: :drama:


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u sure about that what u say at 4:08, just jokin i like yo shit ill never have sumthin that niceView My Video


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i am going to have to change the name of my 59 to case dismissed if all goes good
there is a name behind every care hers my store 
check it out

http://www.ocregister.com/articles/gang-16...pons.html?pic=8


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

here you go

http://totalbuzz.freedomblogging.com/2010/...n-runner/35795/


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

All the smiles on the cops faces will be gown when i show up to pick up all my guns :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :werd: :loco:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

OK know for the car its not ready yet :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i miss you all see you soon


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

Damm Saul your doing big thangs!!! I had shit like that when I was in Iraq lol


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@May 27 2010, 10:06 PM~17628771
> *Damm Saul your doing big thangs!!! I had shit like that when I was in Iraq lol
> *


well you also need that at home the war isn't only in Iraq 
check it out

http://www.ocregister.com/news/gang-250739...bar-arroyo.html


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 27 2010, 09:57 PM~17628651
> *All the smiles on the cops faces will be gown when i show up to pick up all my guns  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :werd:  :loco:
> *



Stay out of trouble for at least a year homie :0 I want to see you rollin that badass 9 :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 27 2010, 10:37 PM~17629116
> *Stay out of trouble for at least a year homie  :0  I want to see you rollin that badass 9  :biggrin:
> *


i will do that thanks for reading it all


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17629150
> *i will do that thanks for reading it all
> *


like the new name too :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

this is a beautifull ride n build homie my respects for all that work uffin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: doing a clean ass job cant wait to see this thing cruisin the streets of OC


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sparky+May 27 2010, 11:06 PM~17629372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@May 27 2010, 10:41 PM~17629167
> *like the new name too  :thumbsup:
> *


4-30-2011 the name change :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 28 2010, 12:44 AM~17629659
> *4-30-2011 the name change  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

What a bunch of asshole cops! :guns:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 28 2010, 12:39 AM~17629150
> *i will do that thanks for reading it all
> *



thats some crazy ass shit :wow: 


glad your gonna get to finish and roll out in the NINE  

any chance you can film you doin hole shots in the drop in front of the station after your cleared :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

sweet


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

hers my privet investigator good job on the case


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 28 2010, 11:27 PM~17637489
> *hers my privet investigator good job on the case
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 


nice phone number (no ****)



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@May 29 2010, 05:32 AM~17639616
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16369661
> *yes i am thinking about selling 59 impala exhaust kits the only
> problem that i see is that everybody uses different headers. i am thinking of selling it with mufflers and the exhaust pipes all the way from the muflers, all the way to the back of the car, so that is the only thing that does not change on the 59 exhast. but thats where im at right know let what you think about that thanks
> 
> ...


any more thought s on those exhaust kits?


----------



## RMPHX3 (Apr 12, 2010)

WHERES THE RIDE?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RMPHX3_@May 31 2010, 08:11 PM~17658552
> *WHERES THE RIDE?
> *


its at bowtie connection they are working on the interior


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 31 2010, 08:48 PM~17659135
> *its at bowtie connection they are working on the interior
> *


WHAT UP RUDY!! :biggrin:


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 31 2010, 10:05 PM~17658467
> *any more thought s on those exhaust kits?
> *



X59 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hey bro!! Let me start off by saying this and ur old ride are fukn sweeeeet!! 
I'm currently on my third 64 build and my latest one is a vert and the only reason I'm building em is so I can come up with the loot for a 59 vert project!!
So now fer my ?
I was wondering if u could pm me wat u sold ur old ride for and wat u picked up ur project for??
By my numbers Ima need at least 35 k for a solid project!!
I won't let n e body no n e numbers u give just tryn to get an idea of wat my dream car is gona cost$$$ 
u no n e body selling good project 59 hit me up asap and I will cash out my build if poss :cheesy:
also who did ur brake and gass lines?? They look awsome!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 01:23 PM~17665460
> *Hey bro!! Let me start off by saying this and ur old ride are fukn sweeeeet!!
> I'm currently on my third 64 build and my latest one is a vert and the only reason I'm building em is so I can come up with the loot for a 59 vert project!!
> So now fer my ?
> ...


I did all the hard line work
the hard top sold for 50 k 
the rag as project i paid 25 k


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WARE DID U BUY THE TUBE??
WAT STYLE LIKE STAINLESSS ECT!!!
R U USING BAD ASS BEND AND FLARE TOOLS R WILL HARBOR FRIGHT CHEAP STUFF B OK??
THANKS MAIN AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WERK!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 06:42 PM~17668495
> *WARE DID U BUY THE TUBE??
> WAT STYLE LIKE STAINLESSS ECT!!!
> R U USING BAD ASS BEND AND FLARE TOOLS R WILL HARBOR FRIGHT CHEAP STUFF B OK??
> ...


the tube you can get at alternative hoses in Anaheim our US hoses in Ontario
the bending tools you can get on e bay not HARBOR FRIGHT the 37% flair tool you can also find on e bay


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE I HAVENT FORGOTTEN :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Jul 13 2010, 04:31 AM~18032927
> *BUMP FOR THE HOMIE I HAVENT FORGOTTEN  :biggrin:
> *


its almost there


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:worship: been waitin to see your car done, beautiful work!


----------



## Mr 61 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2010, 09:11 PM~16605555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

getting closer


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

whoo weee!
What kind of material is that?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 22 2010, 07:46 PM~18117047
> *getting closer
> 
> 
> ...



looks better in person color goes well with the car ...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 22 2010, 11:55 PM~18119627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real sweet!


----------



## Charrua (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 23 2010, 01:46 PM~18117047
> *getting closer
> 
> 
> ...



Nice choice homie


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 14 2010, 07:01 AM~16284952
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is soem tight ass engraving right there. what type steering column didi u get? tilt?


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 19 2010, 08:04 AM~16335157
> *
> this will record all the bends and bend it in one peace on the bender  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



damn aint that the shit, that exhaust turned out super nice


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Jul 23 2010, 01:03 AM~18119888
> *this is soem tight ass engraving right there. what type steering column didi u get? tilt?
> *


IDIDIT


----------



## chevbombs (Jan 3, 2009)

So was up with the exhaust? Whats the ticket going to be? I'm running hooker headers block huggers.. What mufflers Are you running?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 21 2010, 11:20 PM~16369661
> *yes i am thinking about selling 59 impala exhaust kits the only
> problem that i see is that everybody uses different headers. i am thinking of selling it with mufflers and the exhaust pipes all the way from the muflers, all the way to the back of the car, so that is the only thing that does not change on the 59 exhast. but thats where im at right know let what you think about that thanks
> 
> ...



Really nice build bro! I am impressed with everything you did on the car. 

Are you still going to make them exhaust kits?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jul 27 2010, 10:47 AM~18153260
> *Really nice build bro! I am impressed with everything you did on the car.
> 
> Are you still going to make them exhaust kits?
> *


i can make them but the only thing is they will only work if you use headmen headers 
on a 350 engine i have over 80 hours of work into the exhaust kit and lots of stainless pipe that went into the trash. the good new is that i have all the info in the bender and came make the kits know but a lot of people just don't want to pay


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

LiL lowballers as usual I guess. But it is definately worth the money and I don't think you can get anything as top nodge as this any cheaper any
where else. If I'd need a new exhaust, this would be my way to go!


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18156599
> * but a lot of people just don't want to pay
> *



you'd be suprised...


how bout a ball park price first than ???


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 28 2010, 09:21 AM~18162832
> *you'd be suprised...
> how bout a ball park price first than ???
> *


pm sent


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 28 2010, 11:21 AM~18162832
> *you'd be suprised...
> how bout a ball park price first than ???
> *



baller talk :wow: :wow: :wow: 

PM me a price too then :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 28 2010, 10:16 PM~18170332
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Jul 28 2010, 10:23 PM~18170426
> *Looks great
> *


thanks


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Jul 28 2010, 10:15 PM~18170313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAN THIS THING IS SEXY


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 28 2010, 03:16 PM~18164125
> *pm sent
> *



Good price... if anyone is at the stage where you need exhaust, hit him up !!! I know I will

:biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

IF anybody wants an exhaust kit for 59 60 impala the price id 1,200.00


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 10:14 PM~17108338
> *AT B T C
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 59 rags you gotta love them. I cant wait until mine is this condition. Your rag is come out bad ass homie. Cant wait to see it in person....  . Will it be ready for Vagas this year?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by S.J convrt59_@Aug 5 2010, 08:20 PM~18240868
> *:wow:  59 rags you gotta love them. I cant wait until mine is this condition. Your rag is come out bad ass homie. Cant wait to see it in person....  . Will it be ready for Vagas this year?
> *


i dont think i will make it to vegas this year


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Aug 7 2010, 03:05 PM~18253051
> *i dont think i will make it to vegas this year
> *


 :tears:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CROOKED WAYZ_@Aug 12 2010, 11:08 AM~18292993
> *:tears:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

almost back home fro BTC :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Pics don't do this car justice. :cheesy:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

its going good


----------



## livinlow64 (Aug 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 28 2010, 10:15 PM~18170320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 its getting close now :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Jul 28 2010, 10:15 PM~18170313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:
*WELL WORTH IT,STAINLESS STEEL PIPE AINT CHEAP AND LAST BETTER.*


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Aug 29 2010, 10:16 AM~18432904
> *SEEN IT @ BTC LAST WEEK,BEAUTIFUL CAR AND GREAT BUILD.LOVE THE ENGRAVING ON THE CLUSTER HOUSING.
> :thumbsup:
> WELL WORTH IT,STAINLESS STEEL PIPE AINT CHEAP AND LAST BETTER.
> *


thanks


----------



## ELMAÑOSO863 (Aug 31, 2005)

CAR IS AMAZING, INSPIRES ME TO KEEP WORKIN ON MY RIDE. CANT WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT AND GOOD LUCK WITH ALL THE B/S YOU'RE GOIN THRU  :thumbsup:


----------



## CruzanLow (Feb 20, 2010)

CAN;T WEIGHT TO SEE IT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 4 2010, 04:21 PM~18487504
> *
> *


BUMP FOR THE HOMIE :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

TTT


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

working on the vc top almost there :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

my 59 ford retractable. i no its not an impala but its a 59 too. :biggrin:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jul 28 2010, 10:16 PM~18170332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


one word, CLEAN


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2009, 01:01 AM~15803785
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what did you use for your brake lines is that allum


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fons_@Sep 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18549236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE OF THE FEW FORDS I LUV...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 16 2010, 06:03 PM~18586088
> *what  did you use for your brake lines is that allum
> *


its all in staineless steel


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 18 2010, 03:40 PM~18599384
> *its all in  staineless steel
> *



did you make your self ? if yes where did you buy the tools too make them at? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 18 2010, 06:19 PM~18600159
> *did you make your self ? if yes where did you buy the tools too make them at? :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


tubing at u s hoses and tools 909 947-3808


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

up date on the 59


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 20 2010, 03:02 PM~18612297
> *up date on the 59
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

looks beautiful :thumbsup:


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

coming out for the super show ?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Sep 20 2010, 01:04 PM~18612319
> *coming out for the super show ?
> *


no


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 20 2010, 01:06 PM~18612342
> *no
> *



dam i wanted to see this car in person !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

This car is amazing. Great job!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't use this much, but: :worship: !
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 20 2010, 03:02 PM~18612297
> *up date on the 59
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18612297
> *up date on the 59
> 
> 
> ...


dayum this looks great


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

interior came out beautiful man.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

wow... but one question. does the camera really capture the true color? is the interior more or less violet than the pics?... i saw Mafioso '58 rag at this past royal fantasies car show in corona and it looked red in the magazine. i was like dam shit is bright orange...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Sep 21 2010, 05:40 AM~18619725
> *wow...  but one question. does the camera really capture the true color? is the interior more or less violet than the pics?...  i saw Mafioso '58 rag at this past royal fantasies car show in corona and it looked red in the magazine. i was like dam shit is bright orange...
> *


your right the camera is not capering the true color


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Interior is looking sharp!


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbsup: CLEAN 59


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn this 59 is on point :wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

beautiful homie, great job


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 6 2010, 10:18 PM~18756846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE.........the car is bad as fuck too


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 5 2010, 10:16 PM~17108356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## NOUSEFORANAME (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@Sep 20 2010, 11:45 AM~18612625
> *I don't use this much, but: :worship: !
> :thumbsup:
> *



Im with you on that one  

but some times you just gotta bow down :worship: :worship: 

comin out sick :biggrin:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Sep 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18612297
> *up date on the 59
> 
> 
> ...




C....H..........I.........N.........G..........O........N

QUE MAS QUIERES? Nice post, very clean work, nice car, nice interior, great colors. fuck the police.........can't wait to see it done.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:banghead:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Oct 28 2010, 05:56 PM~18930652
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got that magazine? 
Would be cool to se the feature/front cover.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

59 on the way home  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18977676
> *59 on the way home   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18977676
> *59 on the way home   :biggrin:
> *



oh shit...

done hopefully


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18977676
> *59 on the way home   :biggrin:
> *


 top and interior looks badass ...


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18977676
> *59 on the way home   :biggrin:
> *


you know the drill pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

pics Homie!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## mrocha1964 (Aug 16, 2008)

Nice Good Work!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> thats a bad mofo!


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

fuck! that mutha looks good!!!


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

NICE!!!


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

thats clean azz hell


----------



## westsidehydros (Nov 23, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

glorious! :worship:


----------



## NmE60 (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18999271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I LOVE THIS RAG :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

some how the camera make the color look different it looks better in person


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 7 2010, 11:14 AM~19007564
> *some how the camera make the color look different it looks better in person
> *



YOU GOT A BAD ASS CAR, BRO
WHEN I GROW UP I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn it looks good! 
We need some daylight-pics! :nicoderm:


----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 7 2010, 06:09 PM~19009422
> *Damn it looks good!
> We need some daylight-pics! :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

working in the trunk today


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

wow badass rag.....


----------



## lafamilia c.c (Nov 5, 2009)

dam that is beautiful homie


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18999271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats Homie, your ride looks really good!


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## Erik64SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Respect!!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

>


[/quote]


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 5 2010, 10:22 PM~18999271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man big props, the 59 is super clean.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

wow! very nice! The interior came out awesome!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats Homie, your ride looks really good!
[/quote]

thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

here it is


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congrats Homie, your ride looks really good!


thanks
[/quote]


:wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 06:15 PM~19164944
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

That is one sexy nine!


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

Damn it looks fresh!  
I sense that a set of cruiser skirts is on its way.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Nov 26 2010, 08:11 AM~19167910
> *Damn it looks fresh!
> I sense that a set of cruiser skirts is on its way.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

thats badass.. so new it still has the blue on the tires


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: bad ass 59 there.


----------



## Sin Sixty (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 05:15 PM~19164944
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


homie this car is as good as they get  real fucn bad ass 9


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2010, 02:46 AM~19180784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2010, 09:46 AM~19180784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

beautiful ride bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2010, 03:46 AM~19180784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Man this car is so clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I like how you didnt put skirts on it like everyone else!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 28 2010, 12:20 PM~19182836
> *Man this car is so clean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I like how you didnt put skirts on it like everyone else!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NOT YET!!

58!
59!
60!
CRUISERS AND A KIT IS A MUST!!


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 09:18 AM~19197719
> *NOT YET!!
> 
> 58!
> ...


x2


----------



## SIXFOE (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:18 AM~19197719
> *NOT YET!!
> 
> 58!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:18 AM~19197719
> *NOT YET!!
> 
> 58!
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2010, 01:46 AM~19180784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Homie your car is Real Clean Homie. Congrats!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 28 2010, 02:46 AM~19180784
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY NEW FAV RIDE ON LIL :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 CLOWNIN_@Nov 30 2010, 03:31 PM~19202654
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Homie your car is Real Clean Homie. Congrats!!
> *


thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Nov 30 2010, 05:09 PM~19203495
> *MY NEW FAV RIDE ON LIL  :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chapsss88 (Jan 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 06:15 PM~19164944
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE IT TOO MUSHH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN (Apr 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 01:18 AM~19197719
> *NOT YET!!
> 
> 58!
> ...


X60

Sick as 59 rag!! :wow:


----------



## topdown59 (Jan 2, 2007)

I KNEW I SAW THEM DONE IN HERE,I TRY NOT TO MISS AN UPDATE ON THIS CAR, THIS THING IS TOP NOTCH AND I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT IN PERSON :worship: :worship: :worship: YOU BUILT A BADD ASS RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topdown59_@Dec 2 2010, 04:56 PM~19222217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  :biggrin: 
"F" WHAT YOU HEARD..... LIFTED RAG IMPALA on 13s ~~~!!!*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 3 2010, 12:58 AM~19226043
> *   :biggrin:
> "F" WHAT YOU HEARD..... LIFTED RAG IMPALA on 13s ~~~!!!
> 
> ...


and on 5 20 s


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i got me a hard top go it running


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 30 2010, 12:18 AM~19197719
> *NOT YET!!
> 
> 58!
> ...


 :yes: X59 :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

To the top


----------



## 585960 (May 16, 2010)

STRAIGHT UP HOMIE ONE OF THE BADDEST OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!RESPECT


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 17 2010, 09:49 PM~19357491
> *STRAIGHT UP HOMIE ONE OF THE BADDEST OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!RESPECT
> *


yes sir!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 585960_@Dec 17 2010, 08:49 PM~19357491
> *STRAIGHT UP HOMIE ONE OF THE BADDEST OUT THERE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!RESPECT
> *


X59RAG WITH CRUISERS :biggrin:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looookn Goooooood dogg !!!!


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire+Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18999271-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Untouchable


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Black86Cutty (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 26 2010, 09:28 PM~19427463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 26 2010, 10:28 PM~19427463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

I THINK THIS IS THE BADDEST FUCKING 59 IVE SEEN IN MY LIFE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Dec 27 2010, 12:57 PM~19431581
> *I THINK THIS IS THE BADDEST FUCKING 59 IVE SEEN IN MY LIFE!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 61 CLOWNIN (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 26 2010, 09:28 PM~19427463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Dec 26 2010, 08:28 PM~19427463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


estas pesado vato!!
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Nov 25 2010, 05:15 PM~19164944
> *here it is
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

What happened to the video??


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this thread..DAMN this car is off the hook!!
Amazing job man!!! I love those control arms and all the chrome engraving 
Interior paint everything looks TOP NOTCH!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Con Safos (Aug 6, 2006)

Bummer about those videos..let us know when they get re-posted.


----------



## RUSTY_PLIERS (Jan 11, 2011)

MY DREAM RIDE!!! LOVE IT!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 23 2011, 12:22 AM~19671941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookn good Rudy !! :0


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

[/quote]



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

part 7 coming soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 3 2011, 06:21 PM~19779644
> *part 7 coming soon
> *


POST IT UP... :drama:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUPER TIGHT


----------



## rick383 (Apr 10, 2008)

ALL FINISHED NOW ?


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Seen it lastnite .... Fucker is BAD !!


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

DATS a BAD BAD Bitch!


----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

what up rudy it's joe with the silver 63....badass built your car is sick!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigjoe82_@Feb 4 2011, 01:26 PM~19788272
> *what up rudy it's joe with the silver 63....badass built your car is sick!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rick383_@Feb 4 2011, 01:10 AM~19784820
> *ALL FINISHED NOW ?
> *


almost there working on the sounds and truck


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

GOOD LORD THAT THING IS BAD ASS!!


----------



## DUKECITYCLASSICS (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Jan 24 2011, 07:34 PM~19686927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :run:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> :0 SEEN THIS CAR IN L.A. AT ABS BREAK LOOKS WAY BETTER IN PERSON


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

Your 59 rag is so bluetiful big dogg


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i miss this car


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Seen you on Raitt and 1st street yesterday. The 59 was looking GREAT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 13 2011, 07:01 AM~19855772
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Firm!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

hydrous are 95% complete


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

working on the sounds


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Just when i thought it was done, it gets better :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 28 2011, 06:31 PM~19979792
> *Just when i thought it was done, it gets better  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

[/quote]


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Damn homie where the newds at?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members:* POPEYE_NWK*


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 12:15 AM~19850277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  
TTT ON YOUR BUILD BRO GOT A RAGTOP BUILD TOO CHECK IT OUT IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## fabianchev59 (Jan 12, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

very nice probablly the nicest 59 out now. Good job rudy


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

>


[/quote]

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## frameoffz (Jul 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 4 2011, 02:05 PM~20015531
> *very nice probablly the nicest 59 out now. Good job rudy
> *


x59 :biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 10 2011, 07:45 PM~19833688
> *i miss this car
> 
> 
> ...


im sure you know were it ended up.











also your car looks crazy! one of the best atm :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 8 2011, 04:14 AM~20040442
> *im sure you know were it ended up.
> 
> 
> ...


i do i took it to the shipping co

















the last drive


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 9 2011, 06:45 AM~20042604
> *i do i took it to the shipping co
> 
> 
> ...




lol


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Feb 13 2011, 08:33 AM~19857294
> *Firm!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 12:15 AM~19850277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


never liked 59's til i saw this car....... hands down 1 of the nicest ive seen :thumbsup:


----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)

VERY NICE BUILD.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Feb 12 2011, 05:15 PM~19850277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


unbelievable, masterpiece dude...


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS~317_@Mar 15 2011, 09:34 PM~20101958
> *never liked 59's til i saw this car....... hands down 1 of the nicest ive seen :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

Just went through the build awsome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 8 2011, 07:45 PM~20042604
> *i do i took it to the shipping co
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favourite 59´s ever.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 18 2011, 09:59 AM~20121418
> *One of my favourite 59´s ever.
> *


i have a hard top i'm working on


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## xrated (Feb 11, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESEROB (Jul 29, 2010)

> i do i took it to the shipping co
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xrated (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 26 2011, 06:28 PM~20188309
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 19 2011, 02:13 AM~20124403
> *i have a hard top i'm working on
> *


The one from Salt lake city?


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 28 2011, 09:42 AM~20200246
> *The one from Salt lake city?
> *



:thumbsup: solid 59


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 29 2011, 02:16 AM~20204125
> *:thumbsup:  solid 59
> *


You should make another build-up topic!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 29 2011, 08:15 AM~20208631
> *You should make another build-up topic!
> *


i will


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wizzard_@Mar 29 2011, 04:15 PM~20208631
> *You should make another build-up topic!
> *


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

what more could u ask for...Great work!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Speechless...just spent the last hour looking through this thread...damn homie, that's one bad ass 59!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## firme63ragtop (Mar 8, 2006)

SAW THIS BEAUTY WHEN I WENT TO BOWTIE CONNECTION . THOUGHT I WAS IN IMPALA HEAVEN ! HAAAHAAA ! :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Apr 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20286862
> * SAW THIS BEAUTY WHEN I WENT TO BOWTIE CONNECTION . THOUGHT I WAS IN IMPALA HEAVEN ! HAAAHAAA ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Ass Ride Homie


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

bad ass '59


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

looking sick  thumbsup for getting a zune too and not an ipod lol


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Apr 19 2011, 09:12 AM~20372407
> *looking sick  thumbsup for getting a zune too and not an ipod lol
> *


i like the zune


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

clean rag! Don't get much better than a 59.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 19 2011, 03:01 PM~20374823
> *i like the zune
> *


same here, much easier to use/put songs in :biggrin: i got the older 120gb model though


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

:h5: The 59 was looking nice in SanDiego !!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIMPLE GREEN 52_@Apr 29 2011, 12:47 PM~20448384
> *:h5: The 59 was looking nice in SanDiego !!
> *


thanks


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

my case was dismissed last week it was a good day 

NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 16 2011, 08:14 PM~20355031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MY new wall paper


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2011, 04:16 PM~20492110
> *my case was dismissed last week it was a good day
> 
> NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Apr 18 2011, 08:16 PM~20368339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sounds real good :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20492110
> *my case was dismissed last week it was a good day
> 
> NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED
> *


Dont forget to video when you go to the station and get ur stuff back. :biggrin:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@May 5 2011, 04:14 PM~20492467
> *Dont forget to video when you go to the station and get ur stuff back.  :biggrin:
> *


i will get it :biggrin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2011, 03:16 PM~20492110
> *my case was dismissed last week it was a good day
> 
> NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED
> *


:thumbsup: congrats


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 5 2011, 05:46 PM~20493055
> *:thumbsup: congrats
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20492110
> *my case was dismissed last week it was a good day
> 
> NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED
> *


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 5 2011, 02:16 PM~20492110
> *my case was dismissed last week it was a good day
> 
> NOT GUILTY CASE DISMISSED
> *


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS G! :h5:


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760 (Sep 19, 2010)

SICK ASS 59 TTT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


thats how we do in O.C. homie:thumbsup: id like to see the aftermath of the mofo that tries and snatch your ride out your driveway lol


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Sparky said:


> thats how we do in O.C. homie:thumbsup: id like to see the aftermath of the mofo that tries and snatch your ride out your driveway lol


:machinegun::guns::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

rightwire said:


>


:fool2::fool2::fool2:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i been waiting for about 2 years to put my luancher on my rifle


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

i will be starting my lawsuit agenst the santa ana police deparnent in the next 90 days for doing me wrong


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

hey bro how did you get the door guard chrome on without scratching up the door.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

impalaserg said:


> hey bro how did you get the door guard chrome on without scratching up the door.


not chrome polish its good when you put them door guars on some old doors 1st to mold them this was one of the harder things to do on the car


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


fkn badass!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

rightwire said:


> i will be starting my lawsuit agenst the santa ana police deparnent in the next 90 days for doing me wrong


Rightwire for Mayor of Santa Ana !!


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:clean ride


----------



## BOOGIE'Z 76 (Feb 14, 2010)

:worship::wow::wow::worship:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Rightwire for Mayor of Santa Ana !!


:roflmao:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> i been waiting for about 2 years to put my luancher on my rifle


Fuckn Sick !! I want to shoot that shit !!!


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

rightwire said:


> i been waiting for about 2 years to put my luancher on my rifle


Fuckn Sick !! I want to shoot that shit !!!


----------



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

this is one really sick ride homie!!!whats the name of that color? i bet it looks killer in person.


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

there nuthing like a finished ride


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice ride!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Nice ride!


thanks


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE NOT GUILTY !!


----------



## ELI_OC_714 (Mar 8, 2012)

cleanest 59 in OC. i saw this 59 in Santa Ana, wife has been hassling me to start a 59 build ever since....


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Rudy for bringing not guilty to the whittier cruise i had on sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

BUMP FOR THIS KING 59 RAGGY


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Is this the one on the cover of the latest lowrider magazine ?


----------



## nferno (Feb 27, 2005)

Master class right here.


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Congrats Rudy on the making the cover of lowrider magazine :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice ride.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats on the cover bro well deserved. beautiful 9


----------



## rag61 (Sep 4, 2006)

Seen it in person beautiful 59


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks i haven't been on this page


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey Rudy you bringin out not guilty to LA supershow this sunday?? :x:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

So glad I got to see this bad ass drop in Vegas really nice car pics don't seam to catch the paint combo in person it pops nice ride bro


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

rollindeep408 said:


> So glad I got to see this bad ass drop in Vegas really nice car pics don't seam to catch the paint combo in person it pops nice ride bro


thanks


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

*ONE THE NICEST RAG 59s IVE EVERY SEEN congrats Rudy* :thumbsup:


----------



## 57chevyguy (Jul 11, 2011)

rightwire said:


>



I've just got two words, "Holy Shit" !:worship:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

bad ass 59


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

TTT FOR THIS CLEAN FIVE-NINE!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)

damn! that's a beauty! very nice build!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

I saw this car on eBay. Is it true?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heres a pic of Rudys 59 rag at my Drifting on a Memory whittier blvd cruise to the drive inn movies me and Jay from Solows CC SGV did over the summer. :thumbsup: this car is no trailer queen


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

This 59 was dippin down Whittier blvd all day before this pic :thumbsup:


----------



## uneekone (Dec 27, 2012)

it came out lovely.. congrats on your finished project `:thumbsup:


----------



## del barrio (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52 (Jan 20, 2010)

Fuck Page 7...... TTT !!!!!


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TzCocvr3nM


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Damn broski. You've achieved heights others only dream about.


----------



## CROOKED WAYZ (Aug 1, 2008)

For sale any offers get at rightwire


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

SOLD


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn...


----------

